# Crawfish boil catering



## akonyha (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there 2coolers,

This is close to my fist post, if not my first. I have a favor to ask. I need a good and fair priced catering service for a crawfish boil. I am located in Houston and I am trying to plan my son's first birthday party. I suppose it is more for the family than for him. 

Anyway, both my wife and I have divorced and remarried parents so I think the job is going to be bigger than anything that I want to tackle. Most of the attendees will be coming from the New Orleans and Baton Rouge areas, so I thought a good Louisiana style boil was in order. I chose to reach out to this board and draw on people's positive experiences. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in adavance for any help. Take care.

Drew


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

what part of houston? There is a place on 1960 east of 59 about 3 miles that has crawfish and does catering. I will try to get there number to night if I can. Did you try a google search?


----------



## akonyha (Jan 17, 2006)

I have done a google search. I was just making an attempt to draw on people's experiences and recommendations.

I live in west Houston, just south of George Bush Park. 

Thank you,

Drew


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

chech with hillmans seafood house or wholesale seafood, most pappas seafood sells by lb in season jimmy G s also


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the next exit past Bass Pro on I-10 headed west has a crawfish place under the freeway, i think it is good ol boy's or something like that, they sell lge qtys, just bring your coolers and they can do it by the pound, but call ahead and set it up w them. the meal figures 5 lbs/person @ around $3 lb. bug prices are usually high until after Easter.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> the next exit past Bass Pro on I-10 headed west has a crawfish place under the freeway, i think it is good ol boy's or something like that, they sell lge qtys, just bring your coolers and they can do it by the pound, but call ahead and set it up w them. the meal figures 5 lbs/person @ around $3 lb. bug prices are usually high until after Easter.


Do call in advance, they are located at FM 1463 @ I-10West (south corner). Heard great things about their crawfish as well as deer processing, but that was a few years ago. Don't know if they still are into both. 
P.S>-Most locals would use them for their deer, due to not getting "your" deer back at the "other" place. But like I said, their crawfish is supposed to be very good as well.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I helped an HPD officer and built him some big baskets for his cooker. He has a trailer he pulls around as does large cooks at HEB and some other places. I'll see if I can find his#.


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

Try Guidry's Cajun Crawfish 281-930-1224 in Deer Park. He can do on site boils or you could just come pick them up at his restaurant


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Capt Kiwi's in Crosby does a great job..used them twice...they use the "select crawfish " for catering.....Used them in April and May of last year..


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm with Coastal, Good 'Ol Boys Ranks high with me. My employer used them for a company function and they did a first rate job and the bugs were fantastic. They will come onsite and cook or you can preorder and pickup.


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

Good Ole Boys, Katy, TX

http://www.goodoleboyscatering.com/events.htm


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

Here Ya go...

http://www.goodoleboyscatering.com/events.htm


----------

